# obs-nvfbc



## Tuna (Apr 16, 2019)

Tuna submitted a new resource:

obs-nvfbc - OBS Studio source plugin for NVIDIA FBC API for Linux



> *obs-nvfbc*
> OBS Studio source plugin using NVIDIA's FBC API for Linux.
> 
> *Requirements*
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Tuna (Apr 23, 2019)

Tuna updated obs-nvfbc with a new update entry:

0.0.2



> - fixed a bug where the screen capture session was started twice (and causing twice the necessary load)
> - internal code cleanup / style / movements



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (May 21, 2019)

```
"There is nothing more deceptive than an obvious fact."
  - Sherlock Holmes
```


```
"The answer is out there, Neo, and it's looking for you, and it will find you if you want it to."
  - Trinity
```


----------



## kaloc (Jun 10, 2019)

Has anyone tested this plugin to compare the performance between it and traditional capture sources ?  If so, please share your results.


----------



## JPHiggs (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi all! Apologies for being a newb here. How do I install this plugin? Looks like it's containerized with Dockerfile and I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## JPHiggs (Apr 26, 2020)

I've can install Docker -but- hub.docker.com has no apps labeled "obs-nvfbc" show up under it's search to install.


----------



## JPHiggs (Apr 27, 2020)

never mind, I was able to select a compatible graphics card.


----------



## Tuna (Apr 27, 2020)

The build is containerized. It just produces a simple ".so" file which is the plugin. You can place it in any of the various plugin directories OBS looks at (they may be different depending on how you have installed OBS, so I don't list them here explicitly - but hope you can find the directory)


----------



## RezQ_ (May 16, 2020)

Hello,

I don't know if this is the right place to post this request, but I would like to ask if it's ever possible to create a windows compatible version of this plugin?


----------



## Tuna (May 17, 2020)

The nvfbc API has been deprecated in Windows. One should use the desktop duplication API from windows instead. I dont even know what would need to be changed to support Windows, and i cannot test it. So no, from my side i have no plans to support Windows for this plugin. But anyone can take a look and patch it up.


----------



## RezQ_ (May 21, 2020)

Thank you for the clarification! Have a nice day! <3


----------



## Tuna (Jul 5, 2021)

Tuna updated obs-nvfbc with a new update entry:

0.0.3



> Thanks to Torge Matthies this plugin will now copy frames from the GPU directory into OBS. Not more copies into system memory and back anymore. This should yield in much less CPU usage while capturing.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Bluscream (Jul 23, 2021)

Can you make this available for windows please? I want to get rid of shadowplay and only use OBS instead


----------



## Tuna (Jul 23, 2021)

NVFBC is deprecated on Windows. There are other capture options which should perform as good (I believe). I have no plans and no OS/Hardware for it anyway.


----------



## Tuna (Sep 29, 2021)

Tuna updated obs-nvfbc with a new update entry:

0.0.4



> - fixed a bug where the plugin would block OBS when there were no screen updates



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Dec 26, 2021)

Tuna updated obs-nvfbc with a new update entry:

0.0.5



> - added option to capture whole workspace
> - lots of smaller fixes and changes



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tuna (Apr 10, 2022)

Tuna updated obs-nvfbc with a new update entry:

0.0.6



> Add support for direct capture (Emanuel Xoda). This functionality allows Gsync to work if push-model is active and the cursor disabled.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## terrorfrog (Apr 11, 2022)

what would be nessesary to get it to run on windows ?
there are nvfbc possibilitys even on windows.
works great on linux, even with a 3090 thanks to github hackerido

nvidia declared it on windows deprecated with some strange argument.
however the windows API method is far far far from tghe same, in contrary.

on some game engines it basically vsyncs game with OBS, that means that you recieve massive spike in frametimes, depending how long OBS needs to FULLY process a frame (that includes sending or saving it). my bugreport about this was dismissed by some "competent" support staff as not enough recources error.

however several tests (hudnreds) have shows that the API and directx capture method behaves like this. 
ironically, if you wanna single PC stream, it would be less laggy to run NDI screen reader, use NDI proxy (to decouple the sync) and use on the same machien OBS_NDI plugin to reencode and stream it than direct game capture.
its silly, its insane, its microsoft and nivida

so having this plugin on windows would be a huge win. on linux all the problems are basically gone.
however, widnows would still be big plus as software support on linux is kinda hit and miss


----------



## ewbte (May 3, 2022)

Can anyone explain what properties mean? There is no info anywhere.
What is "Use Push Model" and "Use Direct Capture"? And what's the difference between having it checked or not.


----------



## xenogen (Jun 10, 2022)

We might not be allowed to use NVFBC on windows, but there's nothing stopping anyone from creating a fake Shield device as an OBS plugin to do the "window capturing" part (like Moonlight) and NVENC to do the video encoding without actually using NVFBC. It would be GeForce drivers doing the NVFBC capture part.


----------



## terrorfrog (Jun 15, 2022)

xenogen said:


> We might not be allowed to use NVFBC on windows, but there's nothing stopping anyone from creating a fake Shield device as an OBS plugin to do the "window capturing" part (like Moonlight) and NVENC to do the video encoding without actually using NVFBC. It would be GeForce drivers doing the NVFBC capture part.


there is nothing stopping us from using nvfbc on windows if you have a quadro card. for geforce its deactivated in the driver which can be bypassed. but thats not the concern for plugin dev. on linux it has to be bypassed to.

you proposal wont do anything useful, the issue is already the window capture part whcih creates the lag for many reasons.
point of using nvfbc is to capture directly from the framebuffer.

however nvidia state that this is no longer possible on windows doo to changes in architecture in windows, but in theary it should still be in true full screen mode


----------



## alexonpeace (Jul 24, 2022)

as terrorfrog mentioned having this plugin work on windows would be a monumental benefit
since the github mod is super easy to do and pretty much works on all consumer-grade cards
would basically make shadowplay obsolete
pretty please recompile the library for windows


----------



## ehs03y3ol (Jul 26, 2022)

I registered and come here couse I think users are not understanding the main issue for Windows porting.







> Last supported Windows 10 version is 1803, build 17134. Windows 10 provides native capture APIs that can be considered as alternatives to NVFBC.



We don't have anymore access to the NVIDIA Capture SDK release. If we use the older releases, still modern Windows 10 and 11 will not be supported by NVIDIA and may don't anymore with modern drivers.

There are NOT practical way to porting this to Windows. You can contribute freely to the OBS community if you get this running in a practical way, but understand developers will not work free on app with expire date on hands.



> Capture SDK can be only used on GRID, Tesla, or Quadro X2000+ (X = K/M/P/RTX etc ) hardware products. Other configurations are not permitted under the end user license agreement terms and conditions.


----------



## Tuna (Sep 2, 2022)

Tuna updated obs-nvfbc with a new update entry:

0.0.7



> Prevent loading of plugin on OBS v28 and higher. GLX has been removed in OBS which is required by NvFBC. This would have caused the plugin to crash when tried to be loaded.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## terrorfrog (Sep 24, 2022)

so basically this is the end of nvfbc in obs ?


----------



## Tuna (Sep 24, 2022)

Yes, unless someone picks it up and tries to fix it - if it is possible.


----------



## terrorfrog (Sep 25, 2022)

allright thanks for clarification. lets wait and see for RDNA3, maybe nvidia stuff wont be relevant in the future anyway, the way they are going most people wont be able to afford their AI cards for gaming anyway :)
that sad, ATIs api is in a sad stage too lol


----------



## terrorfrog (Sep 25, 2022)

ehs03y3ol said:


> I registered and come here couse I think users are not understanding the main issue for Windows porting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, nvfbc is still supported in newer sdk, what is not supported by windows is window capture. thats the critical change.
however in true full screen foreground application it still works the same way it always did. 

the sdk itself still supports nvfbc. just nvidia tells us windows dont in many instances


----------

